# Phlogius sp "Eunice" pics



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

Pics from rehousing juvies last night.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice hornet! Off topic a bit but, Can you tell me the sc. name for a Flinders Ranges scorp?


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

That is Urodacus elongatus Gotta get my hands on some oneday.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks hornet, i did google and some came up as desert scorps etc I got a bit confused. I'm not up on anything scorpion but I bought hubby one for Fathers Day as he is keen on them, so I was trying to do a bit of research. Cheers.
What's the common name for these spiders above?


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

no real common name, these were all lumped under Selenocosmia crassipes at one stage and that has the common name is the whistling spider i believe. Apart from that they are all just called tarantula's or bird eating spiders.


----------



## tan (Sep 4, 2007)

Ta, hubby wants some of these too, he likes my pythons but not as keen as I am, although he has always had a facination with bugs!!


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

over the last week i have had about 10-15 slings moult so its an exciting time. Wont be long and there will be thousands of slings for sale.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 11, 2007)

One of my Sarinas


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

how big is yours ink?


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Urgh... I can't even look at those pics without shivers going down my spine... My boyfriend finds it amusing that I hate spiders so much and won't go near the bird eatting spiders in the pet stores!


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 11, 2007)

*Phlogius sp Sarina

They have a 30mm leg span but are growing fast, there is a good pic of the adults on The Green Scorpian Web Site.

The are Stunning Adults
*


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm more into the selenotypus species but the phlogius and selenocosmia are growing on me from species such as vulpina and pq113


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 11, 2007)

hornet said:


> i'm more into the selenotypus species but the phlogius and selenocosmia are growing on me from species such as vulpina and pq113



More info please the only vulpina I know is a mite spider


----------



## hornet (Sep 11, 2007)

selenocosmia vulpina, quite a rare species, very stocky


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 11, 2007)

hornet said:


> selenocosmia vulpina, quite a rare species, very stocky



_Selenocosmia vulpina_ Hogg 1901 is in fact _S. crassipes
gets very confusing!!
_


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 12, 2007)

Hornet, what are you using as substrate for your Eunice slings? I was thinking of changing from sphagnum moss (supplied by the guy i got them off) to something like cocopeat.


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> _Selenocosmia vulpina_ Hogg 1901 is in fact _S. crassipes
> gets very confusing!!
> _



yes it was changed back to crassipes for some reason but it is a distinct species and should be put back to species level soon.


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> Hornet, what are you using as substrate for your Eunice slings? I was thinking of changing from sphagnum moss (supplied by the guy i got them off) to something like cocopeat.



i only have 1 sling left on spagnum as i found mould was growing alot more than on coco peat so thats all i'm using from now on.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 20, 2007)

a pic of one of my Eunice that shed on monday....


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

i want a spider. what are they like to keep? which is a more interesting specimen to watch? all i have to do now is get rid of my dad...


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

pholgius and selenocosmia type are more surface active and do more webbing, selenotypus and selenotholus, the most attractive sp imo are burrowers and hide for months at at time, stirlingi in paticular has been knows to hide for 6months to a year at a time.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 20, 2007)

and a pic of a young phlogius sp. "vulpina".....






hi herpsrule my fave T to watch would have to be one of my Selenotypus sp." Nebo" Emilly! I haven't had her as long as my other "nebos" she just seems a lot less defensive and really easy to work around and she's my most active T. but she's my only active "nebo" I hardley ever see my others ones . I have a realy active phlogius sp. "stents birdspider" which is interesting to watch too and my phlogius sp. "vulpina" is cool. damn I just love watching all my T's... LOL


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

my pq113 web up alot, love those little guys.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent got any pq113 yet but I'll be chasing some soon.....


----------

